# nice red on the fly



## flyliner (Oct 13, 2007)

Have been fishing the south flats between the pass and Joes Bayou and doing well on sight fishingbig reds on jigs but have not been able to connect on a big one on the fly. The wind has been a big issue and will make you want to put the fly rod away, as it did the last couple days. Every time within 15 minutes of stashing the flyrodI would get one 36 plus inches on soft plastic. Today I left they spinners stowed and stuck it out on the fly. Caught one 38 inch fork length on an 8 weight, my personal fly rod best. Nice fat fish probably 24 to 26 pounds. This IS the time of the year to catch a big red on the fly so if you have the opportunity get on the water. 

Later this morning with two lady anglers from GA we caught some on the soft baits. One 38 inch fork probably weighed 28 to 32 pounds, huge head and girth.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Congrts on that great catch on the fly. Bet that was a fight.


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Very Nice:clap


----------

